# МРТ



## LILIYA MURTAZINA (4 Апр 2017)

Жалобы были изначально на ощутимое выпирание в области поясницы.в момент выпирания происходит дискомфорт,обычно выпирает если полежать (пробуждение).в течении дня не заметно и не ощутимо.но стоит лечь-как встанешь прям чувствуется.прошла мрт пкоп.выявили на уровне s2 арахноидальную кисту до 6 мм.
Начальные признаки дегенеративной спондилопатии по типу жировой дегенерации.
Ничего об области выпирания выявлено не было посредством мрт.
Выпирание примерно на диске L5.
Не разбираюсь сама.
Было назначено:мидокалм 1 раз в сутки,нейромультивит 2 р в сутки,дексалгин 1 раз в сутки,омепразол.
Была на приёме также у нейрохирурга,смотрела запись с диска мрт-сказала соответсвует вашему возрасту.пставила остеохондроз и люмбалгию,ну и арах.кисту.направила на приём к физиотерапевту,которая поставила остеохондроз и назначила физио амплипульса и градиона (вроде)-две круглые штуки синего и красного цветов.
Вопрос:может ли мрт не выявить спондилолистез?
Никто из докторов не может понять что за выпирание которое потом пропадает.ощупать этот момент смогла только терапевт,которая видимо ничего в этом не смыслит.
Мне 28 лет,вес 45,рост 162.Вес был и ниже,но такие неприятные ощущения поясница у меня не вызывала.
г.Сургут
Заранее спасибо


----------



## La murr (5 Апр 2017)

@LILIYA MURTAZINA, здравствуйте!
Покажите, пожалуйста, имеющиеся снимки врачам форума.
О том, как это сделать, смотрите *здесь*
Вы можете обратиться к любому специалисту форума на странице его личного профиля или в переписке, дав ссылку на свою тему и задав вопросы, которые Вас интересуют - *врачи форума*


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2017)

Снимки покажите.
А обычный рентген делали??
Сделайте узи этого места, если ничего нет, то такое строение.


----------



## LILIYA MURTAZINA (5 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, делали мрт пояснично-крестцового отдела позвоночника.Он не выявил это выпирание.Но оно у меня не всегда.Когда он начинает выпирать я чувствую дискомфорт.до января этого года такого не было.
Какие диагнозы поставили на мрт я уже написала.

Мне интересно может ли мрт не выявить спондилолистез?


----------



## Доктор Ступин (5 Апр 2017)

LILIYA MURTAZINA написал(а):


> Мне интересно может ли мрт не выявить спондилолистез?


Может.

А МРТ делали когда "выпирало"?


----------



## LILIYA MURTAZINA (5 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, нет. Но неужели нельзя выявить даже если он на месте. Терапевт сказала,что рентген ничего не покажет,раз мрт не показало. Какой-то бермудский треугольник.


Доктор Ступин написал(а):


> А МРТ делали когда "выпирало"?


Он выпирает если встать после сна или шибко понервничать.
По простонародью могу обьяснить на примере указательного пальца,когда сгибаем на 20-30%,точно также выпирает и потом как при распрямлении указательного пальца-никаких выступов


----------



## Доктор Ступин (6 Апр 2017)

Так как на мрт ничего, то остаётся сделать УЗИ в момент наличия. Если ничего не найдут, то  только врач может определить руками.


----------



## LILIYA MURTAZINA (6 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, врач уже руками трогала и назначила запись на рентген,пока ожидала запись-прошла сама платно мрт.ну и она ничего не сказала.нейро и физиотерапевт не нащупали ничего.им не повезло(((


----------



## Доктор Ступин (9 Апр 2017)

@LILIYA MURTAZINA, значит ничего нет.
Кажется.
Как вариант, отёчность. Ее видно на УЗИ, если она пальпируется.
Если нет. Кажется.


----------



## LILIYA MURTAZINA (10 Апр 2017)

@Доктор Ступин, спасибо за консультацию!но отечность наверно не может присутствовать три месяца)
И я ощущаю только один позвонок выпирающим,со временем он не ощупывается.при том как вылазит я чувствую дискомфорт в виде тянущейся кожи что ли,или как при начале судорог -не могу обьяснить.
Спасибо Вам


----------



## Доктор Ступин (10 Апр 2017)

Если при обследовании ничего не найдут. То просто неприятное ощущение. Часто решается мануальной терапией.


----------

